# Comunicato del Pisa su Gattuso al Milan.



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Pisa, confermando le indiscrezioni riportatate questa mattina dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-malumori-da-pisa-per-lingaggio-di-gattuso-vt47683.html ) ha emesso un comunicato con tanto di attacco al Milan per l'ingaggio di Gattuso. Annunciando azioni legali. 

Ecco il comunicato integrale, di seguito:
*
In relazione a quanto pubblicato questa mattina sulla Gazzetta dello Sport a proposito della recente presentazione, da parte di AC Milan, del nuovo tecnico della Primavera Rino Gattuso, che sarà tesserato unitamente ad altri 2 allenatori attualmente vincolati alla A.C. Pisa, si intende precisare quanto segue. Si ritiene che AC Milan, avvicinando e sottoscrivendo un accordo preliminare con un allenatore contrattualmente legato ad altro club, addirittura prima della fine del campionato, peraltro disinteressandosi completamente di informare la società titolare del tesseramento fino al 30 giugno, abbia tenuto un comportamento poco consono al suo blasone e alla sua storia nonché irrispettoso dei regolamenti federali, in particolare dell'art. 38, comma 5, NOIF. A.C. Pisa, inoltre, riservandosi di tutelare le proprie ragioni nelle competenti sedi, nega di aver chiarito i predetti aspetti con la società A.C. Milan, con la quale non ha avuto modo di interloquire dall'insediamento della nuova proprietà e sino ad oggi. A.C. Pisa 1909*


----------



## Mic (28 Maggio 2017)

Molto male


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2017)

male... questi sono attegiamenti alla galliani..


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Hanno fatto bene.

Per tornare in alto bisogna ridiventare antipatici. Calpestare tutti. Come fanno i gobbi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Maggio 2017)

Ve lo torniamo se volete


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

Sbagliato topic.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene.
> 
> Per tornare in alto bisogna ridiventare antipatici. Calpestare tutti. Come fanno i gobbi.



No assolutamente, noi abbiamo un stile che non c'entra nulla con i gobbi, Fassone deve chiarire la questione.


----------



## Mic (28 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No assolutamente, noi abbiamo un stile che non c'entra nulla con i gobbi, Fassone deve chiarire la questione.



Assolutamente no, siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo farci rispettare per la nostra classe non per la nostra arroganza. Molto ma molto male per me.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> male... questi sono attegiamenti alla galliani..



Galliani, probabilmente per non rovinarsi i rapporti con le società che potevano portargli soldi grazie ad Infront anteponeva i suoi interessi a quelli del Milan, ora la musica sembra cambiata ed è il bene del Milan ad essere principale. 

Ma seriamente il Milan dovrebbe preoccuparsi del Pisa? Suvvia siamo seri, noi siamo il Milan e se un determinato profilo ci serve ce lo dobbiamo portare via.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> No assolutamente, noi abbiamo un stile che non c'entra nulla con i gobbi, Fassone deve chiarire la questione.



Berlusconi e Galliani ne hanno fatte di molto peggiori, in confronto a questa. Ma per il loro tornaconto, non quello del Milan.


----------



## Therealsalva (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e Galliani ne hanno fatte di molto peggiori, in confronto a questa. Ma il loro tornaconto, non quello del Milan.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Galliani, probabilmente per non rovinarsi i rapporti con le società che potevano portargli soldi grazie ad Infront anteponeva i suoi interessi a quelli del Milan, ora la musica sembra cambiata ed è il bene del Milan ad essere principale.
> 
> Ma seriamente il Milan dovrebbe preoccuparsi del Pisa? Suvvia siamo seri, noi siamo il Milan e se un determinato profilo ci serve ce lo dobbiamo portare via.



Ma che concetto di sport avete?


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Galliani, probabilmente per non rovinarsi i rapporti con le società che potevano portargli soldi grazie ad Infront anteponeva i suoi interessi a quelli del Milan, ora la musica sembra cambiata ed è il bene del Milan ad essere principale.
> 
> Ma seriamente il Milan dovrebbe preoccuparsi del Pisa? Suvvia siamo seri, noi siamo il Milan e se un determinato profilo ci serve ce lo dobbiamo portare via.



Già. 

Tra l'altro stiamo parlando di una squadra retrocessa da tempo. Senza più obiettivi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ma che concetto di sport avete?



Questo non è sport, sono affari, che è una cosa ben diversa.... nel business infatti il fair play non è il primo interesse.

E infatti il comunicato del Pisa è subdolo perché tende ad infangare il Milan per accreditarsi verso i suoi tifosi che, come è noto, non vedono di buon occhio i proprietari del club.


----------



## super87 (28 Maggio 2017)

Umiliati dal Pisa. E hanno pure ragione.

Bel modo di fare di Mirabelli, lo stesso che aveva a Cosenza e che gli è costato anche delle squalifiche.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e Galliani ne hanno fatte di molto peggiori, in confronto a questa. Ma per il loro tornaconto, non quello del Milan.



Male cmq, per me il Milan deve tornare grande anche di queste piccole cose.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2017)

Ricordo a tutti che a 6 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto qualsiasi tesserato è autorizzato a trattare con altre squadre. Il Milan non ha fatto nulla di illecito. L'unica cosa che si recrimina è che per cortesia poteva (secondo il Pisa) parlare prima con la società.

Rino non voleva rinnovare e loro per un periodo non pagavano nemmeno gli stipendi, ma di cosa parliamo? Il Milan ha fatto quello che doveva fare e loro sono ridicoli ad uscire con questo comunicato.

Pietà per nessuno.


----------



## Serginho (28 Maggio 2017)

Ma chi se ne fotte. Compriamoci il Pisa e facciamolo fallire


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia che disastro.

1 vittoria su 10 giocate, 100 trattative e una (mezza) ufficialità, ci facciamo scippare dai ladri Keita che lo stavamo trattando """appena""" da 18 mesi, e gli abbiamo indirizzato anche Donnarumma. Adesso pure sta figura da cioccolatai.

Eh ma grande Fass1 (cit.)


----------



## alcyppa (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Pisa sta solo cercando di farsi un po' di pubblicità.
Ridicoli.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene.
> 
> Per tornare in alto bisogna ridiventare antipatici. Calpestare tutti. Come fanno i gobbi.





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Galliani, probabilmente per non rovinarsi i rapporti con le società che potevano portargli soldi grazie ad Infront anteponeva i suoi interessi a quelli del Milan, ora la musica sembra cambiata ed è il bene del Milan ad essere principale.
> 
> Ma seriamente il Milan dovrebbe preoccuparsi del Pisa? Suvvia siamo seri, noi siamo il Milan e se un determinato profilo ci serve ce lo dobbiamo portare via.



discorso che non condivido per niente. C'è un regolamento e bisogna rispettarlo. l'arroganza non è per noi.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2017)

Mic ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, siamo il Milan. Dobbiamo farci rispettare per la nostra classe non per la nostra arroganza. Molto ma molto male per me.



Quale stile? Quello dei trafficoni Galliani-Preziosi-Raiola? Lo stile dell'operazione Ely o di qualche plusvalenza fittizia? Le luci di Marsiglia?

Lo stile Milan è morto e sepolto da oltre 10 anni ed erano i giocatori in campo a portarlo avanti, mai la dirigenza.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quale stile? Quello dei trafficoni Galliani-Preziosi-Raiola? Lo stile dell'operazione Ely o di qualche plusvalenza fittizia? Le luci di Marsiglia?
> 
> Lo stile Milan è morto e sepolto da oltre 10 anni ed erano i giocatori in campo a portarlo avanti, mai la dirigenza.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Pisa, confermando le indiscrezioni riportatate questa mattina dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-malumori-da-pisa-per-lingaggio-di-gattuso-vt47683.html ) ha emesso un comunicato con tanto di attacco al Milan per l'ingaggio di Gattuso. Annunciando azioni legali.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato integrale, di seguito:
> *[FONT=&]
> In relazione a quanto pubblicato questa mattina sulla Gazzetta dello Sport a proposito della recente presentazione, da parte di AC Milan, del nuovo tecnico della Primavera [/FONT][FONT=&]Rino Gattuso[/FONT][FONT=&], che sarà tesserato unitamente ad altri 2 allenatori attualmente vincolati alla [/FONT][FONT=&]A.C. Pisa[/FONT][FONT=&], si intende precisare quanto segue. Si ritiene che [/FONT][FONT=&]AC Milan[/FONT][FONT=&], avvicinando e sottoscrivendo un accordo preliminare con un allenatore contrattualmente legato ad altro club, addirittura prima della fine del campionato, peraltro disinteressandosi completamente di informare la società titolare del tesseramento fino al 30 giugno, abbia tenuto un comportamento poco consono al suo blasone e alla sua storia nonché irrispettoso dei regolamenti federali, in particolare dell'art. 38, comma 5, NOIF. A.C. Pisa, inoltre, riservandosi di tutelare le proprie ragioni nelle competenti sedi, nega di aver chiarito i predetti aspetti con la società A.C. Milan, con la quale non ha avuto modo di interloquire dall'insediamento della nuova proprietà e sino ad oggi. A.C. Pisa 1909[/FONT]*



Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC. 
Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)


----------



## VonVittel (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Pisa, confermando le indiscrezioni riportatate questa mattina dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-malumori-da-pisa-per-lingaggio-di-gattuso-vt47683.html ) ha emesso un comunicato con tanto di attacco al Milan per l'ingaggio di Gattuso. Annunciando azioni legali.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato integrale, di seguito:
> *[FONT=&]
> In relazione a quanto pubblicato questa mattina sulla Gazzetta dello Sport a proposito della recente presentazione, da parte di AC Milan, del nuovo tecnico della Primavera [/FONT][FONT=&]Rino Gattuso[/FONT][FONT=&], che sarà tesserato unitamente ad altri 2 allenatori attualmente vincolati alla [/FONT][FONT=&]A.C. Pisa[/FONT][FONT=&], si intende precisare quanto segue. Si ritiene che [/FONT][FONT=&]AC Milan[/FONT][FONT=&], avvicinando e sottoscrivendo un accordo preliminare con un allenatore contrattualmente legato ad altro club, addirittura prima della fine del campionato, peraltro disinteressandosi completamente di informare la società titolare del tesseramento fino al 30 giugno, abbia tenuto un comportamento poco consono al suo blasone e alla sua storia nonché irrispettoso dei regolamenti federali, in particolare dell'art. 38, comma 5, NOIF. A.C. Pisa, inoltre, riservandosi di tutelare le proprie ragioni nelle competenti sedi, nega di aver chiarito i predetti aspetti con la società A.C. Milan, con la quale non ha avuto modo di interloquire dall'insediamento della nuova proprietà e sino ad oggi. A.C. Pisa 1909[/FONT]*



Ma per favore. Sono solo una banda di falliti in cerca di visibilità dopo la retrocessione. Dicono che il comportamento è poco consono, poi si scordano che non hanno pagato per mesi giocatori e staff.
Questi poveraccio di Gattuso ha vissuto un inferno, ha pagato di tasca sua i dipendenti e ora che ha il contratto in scadenza non ha il permesso di passare alla sua squadra del cuore, che milita in Serie A e non in C? Tranquilli, il contratto si depositerà il 1 luglio.
E dato che quello vostro era in scadenza, voi non avevate voce in capitolo, per cui il problema non sussiste. 

Semplicemente siete stati in minima parte puniti per le porc.ate che avete fatto con lo stesso Gattuso. 
E adesso tornate nei bassifondi, dove meritate di stare a vita


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC. Leggete cosa dice l'aricolo richiamato dal Pisa:



Mi pare che non ci sia nulla da aggiungere.

E' evidente che se Gattuso non ha firmato prima del 18 maggio è stato il Pisa a comportarsi scorrettamente gettando fango sul Milan per coprire responsabilità proprie.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC.
> Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)



Ribadisco. Cercano soldi e/o notorietà. 
Finita la vicenda della cessione della società, nessuno ha più parlato di loro, e allora dovevano trovare un'altra soluzione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC.
> Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)





VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma per favore. Sono solo una banda di falliti in cerca di visibilità dopo la retrocessione. Dicono che il comportamento è poco consono, poi si scordano che non hanno pagato per mesi giocatori e staff.
> Questi poveraccio di Gattuso ha vissuto un inferno, ha pagato di tasca sua i dipendenti e ora che ha il contratto in scadenza non ha il permesso di passare alla sua squadra del cuore, che milita in Serie A e non in C? Tranquilli, il contratto si depositerà il 1 luglio.
> E dato che quello vostro era in scadenza, voi non avevate voce in capitolo, per cui il problema non sussiste.
> 
> ...



Esatto, si tratta solo di un colpo di tosse di qualche pulce in cerca di visibilità e, probabilmente, di giocatori da ricevere in prestito.

Spiace vedere però che qualche nostro tifoso ci sia cascato  evidentemente Fassone desta poca simpatia e qualcuno non aspettava altro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che disastro.
> 
> 1 vittoria su 10 giocate, 100 trattative e una (mezza) ufficialità, ci facciamo scippare dai ladri Keita che lo stavamo trattando """appena""" da 18 mesi, e gli abbiamo indirizzato anche Donnarumma. Adesso pure sta figura da cioccolatai.
> 
> Eh ma grande Fass1 (cit.)



Non per difendere una proprieta' che ancora deve dimostrare tutto ma non vedo cosa c'entri Fassone con il fatto che abbiamo vinto una sola partita nelle ultime 10. Riguardo il mercato, ancora non e' iniziato ufficialmente e gia che si parli di trattative, avviate o meno, a maggio, e' sicuramente un buon segno mentre su Keita, se arriva la Juve che ovviamente ha piu "fascino" di un Milan che deve risorgere dalle ceneri, c'e' poco da fare se tra le due preferisce andare li ( tra l'altro neanche l'hanno preso ufficialmente). Riguardo Donnarumma, aspettiamo l'incontro con Raiola e vediamo che succede ma anche li se il giocatore non volesse rinnovare vedo poche colpe da parte di Fassone e co. Sulla questione con il Pisa infine, sono d'accordo, avrei evitato questa situazione. 

In conclusione, sono del parere che bisogni lasciar lavorare in pace la societa' in questi mesi, poi tempo per dargli addosso eventualmente ce ne sara'...


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Maggio 2017)

Pisa ridicolo e non da oggi. Il Milan non ha violato alcun articolo federale, le regole parlano chiaro, le stesse regole per le quali sono stati penalizzati. Pezzenti che non pagano stipendi e che retrocedono in Lega Pro in cerca di pubblicità. Facciano causa al Milan se pensano di aver ragione sti dementi. Ma ho come la sensazione che siano le solite minacce da sbruffone in cerca di notorietà... La causa la dovrebbe intentare il Milan per diffamazione ma sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia che figuraccia

tutto quello che hanno fatto di buono oggi vanificato da questa vigliaccata, mamma mia che schifo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene.
> 
> Per tornare in alto bisogna ridiventare antipatici. Calpestare tutti. Come fanno i gobbi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC.
> Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)





Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Pisa ridicolo e non da oggi. Il Milan non ha violato alcun articolo federale, le regole parlano chiaro, le stesse regole per le quali sono stati penalizzati. Pezzenti che non pagano stipendi e che retrocedono in Lega Pro in cerca di pubblicità. Facciano causa al Milan se pensano di aver ragione sti dementi. Ma ho come la sensazione che siano le solite minacce da sbruffone in cerca di notorietà... La causa la dovrebbe intentare il Milan per diffamazione ma sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa.






MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che figuraccia
> 
> tutto quello che hanno fatto di buono oggi vanificato da questa vigliaccata, mamma mia che schifo



Leggi sopra.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2017)

per me ha ragione il Pisa...errore (piccolo) della società stavolta (di forma più che di sostanza)


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC.
> Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)



Comunque aggiungo: anche fosse stato, meglio così. Basta fare i galletti di turno. Lo schifo sta dovunque, basta vedere Real e Barcellona come tesserano giocatori attraverso giri illeciti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che disastro.
> 
> 1 vittoria su 10 giocate, 100 trattative e una (mezza) ufficialità, ci facciamo scippare dai ladri Keita che lo stavamo trattando """appena""" da 18 mesi, e gli abbiamo indirizzato anche Donnarumma. Adesso pure sta figura da cioccolatai.
> 
> Eh ma grande Fass1 (cit.)



1 vittoria su 10 giocate non dipende dalla società attuale che sta operando su altri fronti, la squadra è quella della vecchia società (si può discutere sul confermare l'allenatore ma se la rosa è ridicola l'allenatore poco può), 100 trattative scritte sui giornali e dai giornalai, chiusa 1 quando il calciomercato inizia il 1 Luglio (i precontratti si possono far firmare dal 1 Giugno). Keita non è stato anora shippato, ma non tutte le trattative vanno in porto, se il giocatore preferisce altra destinazione (per i danni creati dal duo) la società può poco. Su Donnarumma si stanno muovendo come devono, se il suo procuratore è un maiale e lui si fa comandare per soldi la società cosa può fare?

Subito a sparare a zero sulla società, vi meritate Galliani e Berlusconi.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC.
> Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)



E' quello che sto cercando di dire , il Milan non ha violato nessuna norma.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me ha ragione il Pisa...errore (piccolo) della società stavolta (di forma più che di sostanza)


Leggi sopra.. non abbiamo violato nulla


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 1 vittoria su 10 giocate non dipende dalla società attuale che sta operando su altri fronti, la squadra è quella della vecchia società (si può discutere sul confermare l'allenatore ma se la rosa è ridicola l'allenatore poco può), 100 trattative scritte sui giornali e dai giornalai, chiusa 1 quando il calciomercato inizia il 1 Luglio (i precontratti si possono far firmare dal 1 Giugno). Keita non è stato anora shippato, ma non tutte le trattative vanno in porto, se il giocatore preferisce altra destinazione (per i danni creati dal duo) la società può poco. Su Donnarumma si stanno muovendo come devono, se il suo procuratore è un maiale e lui si fa comandare per soldi la società cosa può fare?
> 
> Subito a sparare a zero sulla società, vi meritate Galliani e Berlusconi.


Concordo completamente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte. Compriamoci il Pisa e facciamolo fallire



Ahahahahahah ho sputato un polmone.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che già sparano sentenze contro la dirigenza: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla al signor Gattuso prima del 18 maggio (ultima gara del Pisa) non ha infranto alcuna norma della FIGC.
> Leggete cosa dice l'articolo in questione (38 comma 5 NOIF)



Appunto, impegni preliminari, non presentazioni ufficiali...
Quando mai si è visto un tesserato di un club, che viene presentato ufficialmente da un altro club? Mai.
Fino al 30 giugno è sotto contratto con il Pisa, e quindi stipendiato da loro. Quindi, fino al 30 giugno non è libero.
Ergo, lo si presentava e si ufficializzava il tutto dopo il 30 giugno. Non puoi prendere lo stipendio da una parte, e nel frattempo lavorare da un'altra parte eh...


----------



## Doctore (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e Galliani ne hanno fatte di molto peggiori, in confronto a questa. Ma per il loro tornaconto, non quello del Milan.



Bravo quoto...il bene del milan!


----------



## Doctore (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Appunto, impegni preliminari, non presentazioni ufficiali...
> Quando mai si è visto un tesserato di un club, che viene presentato ufficialmente da un altro club? Mai.
> Fino al 30 giugno è sotto contratto con il Pisa, e quindi stipendiato da loro. Quindi, fino al 30 giugno non è libero.
> Ergo, lo si presentava e si ufficializzava il tutto dopo il 30 giugno. *Non puoi prendere lo stipendio da una parte, e nel frattempo lavorare da un'altra parte eh...*
> ,


Guarda che il pisa non sta pagando a nessuno lo stipendio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2017)

Se tutto è stato fatto in maniera legittima, come sembra dal post di [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] , allora non vedo problemi.
Il Pisa nemmeno pagava gli stipendi, dovrebbero tacere.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda che il pisa non sta pagando a nessuno lo stipendio.



Lo sapete vero che è cambiata la proprietà, o siete rimasti indietro?


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a tutti che a 6 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto qualsiasi tesserato è autorizzato a trattare con altre squadre. Il Milan non ha fatto nulla di illecito. L'unica cosa che si recrimina è che per cortesia poteva (secondo il Pisa) parlare prima con la società.
> 
> Rino non voleva rinnovare e loro per un periodo non pagavano nemmeno gli stipendi, ma di cosa parliamo? Il Milan ha fatto quello che doveva fare e loro sono ridicoli ad uscire con questo comunicato.
> 
> Pietà per nessuno.



 

ma sul serio dobbiamo occuparci di queste stupidate ? 
quelli del pisa si stanno aggrappando sugli specchi, per cosa poi ? gattuso mica voleva rimanere lì.


----------



## Doctore (28 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte. Compriamoci il Pisa e facciamolo fallire



lasciamolo a silvio e il geometra il pisa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Appunto, impegni preliminari, non presentazioni ufficiali...
> Quando mai si è visto un tesserato di un club, che viene presentato ufficialmente da un altro club? Mai.
> Fino al 30 giugno è sotto contratto con il Pisa, e quindi stipendiato da loro. Quindi, fino al 30 giugno non è libero.
> Ergo, lo si presentava e si ufficializzava il tutto dopo il 30 giugno. Non puoi prendere lo stipendio da una parte, e nel frattempo lavorare da un'altra parte eh...
> ,



Forse non ci siamo spiegati: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla a Gattuso prima del 18 maggio non ha infranto alcun regolamento. Gli impegni preliminari sono quelli scritti, non verbali. E mi sembra che Gattuso la conferenza l'abbia fatta il 26 maggio, quindi 8 giorni dopo la conclusione del campionato del Pisa. Ergo al 99% ha firmato il suo primo impegno vincolante col Milan al termine della stagione del Pisa. Se poi pensate il contrario, vediamo se il Pisa riuscirà a dimostrarlo. Ma ne dubito.

Detto ciò, stiamo parlando semplicemente di un colpo di tosse di una pulce a cui è stata data anche troppa visibilità.


----------



## Doctore (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Lo sapete vero che è cambiata la proprietà, o siete rimasti indietro?



mancano ancora gli arretrati.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che disastro.
> 
> 1 vittoria su 10 giocate, 100 trattative e una (mezza) ufficialità, ci facciamo scippare dai ladri Keita che lo stavamo trattando """appena""" da 18 mesi, e gli abbiamo indirizzato anche Donnarumma. Adesso pure sta figura da cioccolatai.
> 
> Eh ma grande Fass1 (cit.)





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, si tratta solo di un colpo di tosse di qualche pulce in cerca di visibilità e, probabilmente, di giocatori da ricevere in prestito.
> 
> Spiace vedere però che qualche nostro tifoso ci sia cascato  evidentemente Fassone desta poca simpatia e qualcuno non aspettava altro.



La differenza fra un giornalista e un colpo di calore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se tutto è stato fatto in maniera legittima, come sembra dal post di [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] , allora non vedo problemi.
> Il Pisa nemmeno pagava gli stipendi, dovrebbero tacere.



Da queste prime reazioni contro Fassone e company possiamo già notare chi tra noi li aspettava al varco. 
E lo dico con amarezza.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse non ci siamo spiegati: se il Milan non ha fatto firmare nulla a Gattuso prima del 18 maggio non ha infranto alcun regolamento. Gli impegni preliminari sono quelli scritti, non verbali. E mi sembra che Gattuso la conferenza l'abbia fatta il 26 maggio, quindi 8 giorni dopo la conclusione del campionato del Pisa. Ergo al 99% ha firmato il suo primo impegno vincolante col Milan al termine della stagione del Pisa. Se poi pensate il contrario, vediamo se il Pisa riuscirà a dimostrarlo. Ma ne dubito.
> 
> Detto ciò, stiamo parlando semplicemente di un colpo di tosse di una pulce a cui è stata data anche troppa visibilità.



Ci siamo spiegati. La questione è semplice. 
Può firmare il contratto? si
Fino al 30 giugno Gattuso è un tesserato del Pisa? Si
Quindi, fino al 30 giugno, non può fare nulla di ufficiale con un altro club, dato che è ancora sotto contratto con loro. Niente annuncio ufficiale, niente presentazione dato che, FINO AL 30 GIUGNO, è un loro tesserato.
Può firmare prima? Si. Può essere presentato ufficialmente? No.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ci siamo spiegati. La questione è semplice.
> Può firmare il contratto? si
> Fino al 30 giugno Gattuso è un tesserato del Pisa? Si
> Quindi, fino al 30 giugno, non può fare nulla di ufficiale con un altro club, dato che è ancora sotto contratto con loro. Niente annuncio ufficiale, niente presentazione dato che, FINO AL 30 GIUGNO, è un loro tesserato.
> Può firmare prima? Si. Può essere presentato ufficialmente? No.



Continui a non capire: 
Gattuso ha firmato un impegno preliminare prima del 18 maggio? No.
Gattuso ha firmato un impegno vincolante dopo il 18 maggio? Si. Il regolamento lo consente? Si. 
Il regolamento vieta le conferenze stampa prima del 30 giugno? No.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mancano ancora gli arretrati.



A me risulta che siano stati pagati all'ingresso della nuova gestione. Altrimenti, il campionato il Pisa non l'avrebbe finito...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da queste prime reazioni contro Fassone e company possiamo già notare chi tra noi li aspettava al varco.
> E lo dico con amarezza.



Temo di si, specialmente perché anche se il Pisa avesse ragione io me ne fregherei lo stesso, in tutta onestà  (a meno che il Milan non rischi di incorrere in penalità)
Come ha detto [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è fondamentale diventare dei cannibali, perché è la ragione per cui la Juve ha fatto sei scudetti e due finali di CL negli ultimi sei anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2017)

Pagliacciata del Pisa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Temo di si, specialmente perché anche se il Pisa avesse ragione io me ne fregherei lo stesso, in tutta onestà  (a meno che il Milan non rischi di incorrere in penalità)
> Come ha detto [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] è fondamentale diventare dei cannibali, perché è la ragione per cui la Juve ha fatto sei scudetti e due finali di CL negli ultimi sei anni.



Il Milan non rischia di incorrere in nessuna penalità perché il regolamento gli consentiva di far firmare Gattuso dopo il 18 maggio e non vietava in alcun modo nemmeno di presentarlo prima del 30 giugno. Tutto il resto son chiacchiere da bar 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pagliacciata del Pisa.


Niente di più, niente di meno


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, si tratta solo di un colpo di tosse di qualche pulce in cerca di visibilità e, probabilmente, di giocatori da ricevere in prestito.
> 
> Spiace vedere però che qualche nostro tifoso ci sia cascato  evidentemente Fassone desta poca simpatia e qualcuno non aspettava altro.





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La differenza fra un giornalista e un colpo di calore



Già. 

Vabbè, effettivamente adesso che stiamo facendo luce i più scorretti sono stati loro.

Detto questo, io qui non ho visto nessun utente che ha antipatie verso Fassone ma come tutti hanno lodato il ritorno di Gattuso, secondo me (per sempio) Donnarumma è stato gestito male, in queste settimane.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Pisa se avesse fatto ste cose con il Real Madrid, quest'ultimi avrebbero comprato tutti i giocatore del Pisa e poi mandati in tribuna.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Lo sapete vero che è cambiata la proprietà, o siete rimasti indietro?



Vero, cessione a Giuseppe Corrado, ufficializzata dal notaio il 22 dicembre, che a onor del vero liquidò dopo la cessione tutti gli stipendi arretrati, compresi quelli dei collaboratori esterni. Comunque già a fine Aprile, si sapeva già che Gattuso non sarebbe rimasto: proprio Corrado in data 26 aprile disse che, vista la certa retrocessione, Gattuso non sarebbe rimasto in Lega Pro e che quindi sarebbero ripartiti con un altro allenatore. Quindi di cosa si lamenta? Voleva tenerlo a Pisa per le vacanze? Resta poi il fatto che il Milan non ha violato alcuna norma. Tutto questo solo per dire che sono solo piagnistei di un poveraccio.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da queste prime reazioni contro Fassone e company possiamo già notare chi tra noi li aspettava al varco.
> E lo dico con amarezza.



Sottoscrivo, per quello che al massimo potrebbe essere un fraintendimento o una semplice svista si usano toni apocalittici contro la nuova dirigenza.

Evidentemente a molti piace criticare per partito preso, ma invece di farlo su cose serie, se e quando ci saranno, lo si fa per un dettaglio insignificante.

Non oso pensare cosa succederà, e certamente succederà, quando i nuovi dirigenti si faranno sfuggire qualche obiettivo di mercato. 

Boh dopo anni di gestione scriteriata ed opaca abbiamo finalmente una gestione trasparente e comunicativa ma nemmeno questo sembra non andare bene. 

Ad essere maligni mi pare che molti ci siano rimasti male perché, dopo mesi durante i quali seminavano scetticismo e teorie complottiste, la cessione è andata in porto.

Ma davvero ci si deve scagliare contro la nuova dirigenza per un comunicato del Pisa? Seriously?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Maggio 2017)

Se quello che dice re è vero ce li inculiamo con la sabbia! Ciò che è più triste della faccenda è leggere alcuni commenti. forse ci sono un po troppe vedove


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se quello che dice re è vero ce li inculiamo con la sabbia! Ciò che è più triste della faccenda è leggere alcuni commenti. forse ci sono un po troppe vedove



Non lo dico io, lo dice il regolamento federale  per il resto concordo con te e qualcun altro. Molti di noi non credo avranno la pazienza di assistere agli errori (quelli veri, speriamo pochi) che inevitabilmente ci saranno.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Leggi sopra.



Ma andava in scadenza?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Maggio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma andava in scadenza?



Si.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Maggio 2017)

Non voglio credere né pensare che tifosi del Milan su un blog del Milan trollino ma, in tutta onestà, a leggere certi commenti su questo comunicato del Pisa, che si smentisce con la stessa fonte che il medesimo cita, rimango basito.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Maggio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma andava in scadenza?



Scadeva il 30 Giugno da come ho capito


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Pisa se avesse fatto ste cose con il Real Madrid, quest'ultimi avrebbero comprato tutti i giocatore del Pisa e poi mandati in tribuna.



Esatto.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Maggio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma andava in scadenza?



Si, diamine. Il fatto non sussiste. L'ufficialità non c'è stata.
Musacchio ha fatto le visite mediche ma nessun contratto è stato depositato e il Villarreal non si è lamentato.

Sono dei poveracci in cerca di fama


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi forse mi sono perso dei passaggi... ma il Pisa ha una proprietà? Gattuso e i giocatori non si sono fatti metà campionato senza stipendio?


----------



## sballotello (28 Maggio 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ragazzi forse mi sono perso dei passaggi... ma il Pisa ha una proprietà? Gattuso e i giocatori non si sono fatti metà campionato senza stipendio?



certo che ha una proprietà e paga gli stipendi regolarmente , da dicembre ad oggi


----------



## sballotello (28 Maggio 2017)

piu che altro c'è astio a Pisa tra Rino e i Corrado su come è finita la stagione


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che disastro.
> 
> 1 vittoria su 10 giocate, 100 trattative e una (mezza) ufficialità, ci facciamo scippare dai ladri Keita che lo stavamo trattando """appena""" da 18 mesi, e gli abbiamo indirizzato anche Donnarumma. Adesso pure sta figura da cioccolatai.
> 
> Eh ma grande Fass1 (cit.)



Commento più ridicolo non potevi postarlo. Non so se è ridicola la parte sulle vittorie o sulla mezza ufficialità. Pietà.. 
E il bello è che lo sai anche tu che hai scritto cavolate, o almeno lo spero perchè ti ritengo un utente intelligente


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2017)

Ma si ragazzi, la solita pagliacciata all'italiana. Poi ci chiediamo perché sto paese rimane sempre 10 anni dietro. Tra un pó Bernardo Silva scende in campo con il city mentre ha ancora il contratto con il Monaco  !!!! 
L'avesse fatto la Juve guai a postare un comunicato del genere ahah avrebbero cancellato il Pisa dalla faccia della terra ahah


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ci siamo spiegati. La questione è semplice.
> Può firmare il contratto? si
> Fino al 30 giugno Gattuso è un tesserato del Pisa? Si
> Quindi, fino al 30 giugno, non può fare nulla di ufficiale con un altro club, dato che è ancora sotto contratto con loro. Niente annuncio ufficiale, niente presentazione dato che, FINO AL 30 GIUGNO, è un loro tesserato.
> Può firmare prima? Si. Può essere presentato ufficialmente? No.



Musacchio ha fatto le visite mediche con noi, di che parliamo?


----------



## IbraCadabra1988 (28 Maggio 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte. Compriamoci il Pisa e facciamolo fallire


this


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Vabbè, effettivamente adesso che stiamo facendo luce i più scorretti sono stati loro.
> 
> Detto questo, io qui non ho visto nessun utente che ha antipatie verso Fassone ma come tutti hanno lodato il ritorno di Gattuso, secondo me (per sempio) Donnarumma è stato gestito male, in queste settimane.



Ah, ecco, non mi sbagliavo


----------



## Igniorante (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene.
> 
> Per tornare in alto bisogna ridiventare antipatici. Calpestare tutti. Come fanno i gobbi.



Bravo, chi se li in**la a questi sfigati del Pisa?
In che serie giocano?
Come si permettono?
Ma poi non erano loro che manco erano in pari con gli stipendi? Gli avvocati con che li pagano?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene.
> 
> Per tornare in alto bisogna ridiventare antipatici. Calpestare tutti. Come fanno i gobbi.



Bravissimo, almeno in Italia amici di nessuno, tanto non serve a niente essere amici guarda la Juve se ne frega altamente di tutti e se vuole comprare un giocatore in seire A lo compra anche se non ha "grandi" rapporti con le altre società.


----------



## de sica (28 Maggio 2017)

Sono rimasto molto deluso da alcuni commenti che ho letto. Vi meritavate ancora qualche anno di Galliani e Berlusconi per scrivere certe bestialità


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che figuraccia
> 
> tutto quello che hanno fatto di buono oggi vanificato da questa vigliaccata, mamma mia che schifo



Io sinceramente non capisco il tuo accanimento verso qualsiasi cosa riguardi il Milan.
Sia con vecchia che nuova proprietà.
Tipo se comprassimo Ronaldo e gli dessimo la 10 e tu commenteresti: "Si ma se gli cambi numero non vendiamo le magliette. Società incompentente"
Ma lo fai apposta? Non ti sto attaccando, vorrei solo capire perchè devi sempre e solo vedere il marcio.
B&G non ci sono più, stai sereno 





de sica ha scritto:


> Sono rimasto molto deluso da alcuni commenti che ho letto. Vi meritavate ancora qualche anno di Galliani e Berlusconi per scrivere certe bestialità



Quoto col sangue


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a tutti che a 6 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto qualsiasi tesserato è autorizzato a trattare con altre squadre. Il Milan non ha fatto nulla di illecito. L'unica cosa che si recrimina è che per cortesia poteva (secondo il Pisa) parlare prima con la società.
> 
> Rino non voleva rinnovare e loro per un periodo non pagavano nemmeno gli stipendi, ma di cosa parliamo? Il Milan ha fatto quello che doveva fare e loro sono ridicoli ad uscire con questo comunicato.
> 
> Pietà per nessuno.



Ma veramente! non posso che condividere..
cioè la società Pisa non pagava ne Gattuso ne il Personale 
ma vuole fare causa a noi ? 
io rimango perplesso del loro coraggio di trovare delle storie..
chissà cosa penseranno i dipendenti che questi qua vogliono tirare fuori i soldi per queste questioni 
mentre per loro aspettavano mesi e mesi prima di venire pagati..

Bho viviamo veramente in un mondo alla rovescia


----------



## Aragorn (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Pisa, confermando le indiscrezioni riportatate questa mattina dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-malumori-da-pisa-per-lingaggio-di-gattuso-vt47683.html ) ha emesso un comunicato con tanto di attacco al Milan per l'ingaggio di Gattuso. Annunciando azioni legali.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato integrale, di seguito:
> *[FONT=&]
> In relazione a quanto pubblicato questa mattina sulla Gazzetta dello Sport a proposito della recente presentazione, da parte di AC Milan, del nuovo tecnico della Primavera [/FONT][FONT=&]Rino Gattuso[/FONT][FONT=&], che sarà tesserato unitamente ad altri 2 allenatori attualmente vincolati alla [/FONT][FONT=&]A.C. Pisa[/FONT][FONT=&], si intende precisare quanto segue. Si ritiene che [/FONT][FONT=&]AC Milan[/FONT][FONT=&], avvicinando e sottoscrivendo un accordo preliminare con un allenatore contrattualmente legato ad altro club, addirittura prima della fine del campionato, peraltro disinteressandosi completamente di informare la società titolare del tesseramento fino al 30 giugno, abbia tenuto un comportamento poco consono al suo blasone e alla sua storia nonché irrispettoso dei regolamenti federali, in particolare dell'art. 38, comma 5, NOIF. A.C. Pisa, inoltre, riservandosi di tutelare le proprie ragioni nelle competenti sedi, nega di aver chiarito i predetti aspetti con la società A.C. Milan, con la quale non ha avuto modo di interloquire dall'insediamento della nuova proprietà e sino ad oggi. A.C. Pisa 1909[/FONT]*


----------



## vanbasten (28 Maggio 2017)

semplicemente speravano di raccimolare un 300 mila euro da causa x iscrivere il pisa in serie c. gli e andata male, poveri falliti


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Pisa, confermando le indiscrezioni riportatate questa mattina dalla Gazzetta dello Sport ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-malumori-da-pisa-per-lingaggio-di-gattuso-vt47683.html ) ha emesso un comunicato con tanto di attacco al Milan per l'ingaggio di Gattuso. Annunciando azioni legali.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato integrale, di seguito:
> *
> In relazione a quanto pubblicato questa mattina sulla Gazzetta dello Sport a proposito della recente presentazione, da parte di AC Milan, del nuovo tecnico della Primavera Rino Gattuso, che sarà tesserato unitamente ad altri 2 allenatori attualmente vincolati alla A.C. Pisa, si intende precisare quanto segue. Si ritiene che AC Milan, avvicinando e sottoscrivendo un accordo preliminare con un allenatore contrattualmente legato ad altro club, addirittura prima della fine del campionato, peraltro disinteressandosi completamente di informare la società titolare del tesseramento fino al 30 giugno, abbia tenuto un comportamento poco consono al suo blasone e alla sua storia nonché irrispettoso dei regolamenti federali, in particolare dell'art. 38, comma 5, NOIF. A.C. Pisa, inoltre, riservandosi di tutelare le proprie ragioni nelle competenti sedi, nega di aver chiarito i predetti aspetti con la società A.C. Milan, con la quale non ha avuto modo di interloquire dall'insediamento della nuova proprietà e sino ad oggi. A.C. Pisa 1909*



Al 90% il Milan non ha violato l'articolo a cui si fa riferimento,ma avrebbe forse potuto fare una telefonata di cortesia,questo sì. Qui però ho letto commenti allucinanti,mi permetto di ricordarvi che ci sono dei valori etici che vengono prima dell'interesse personale,ed il cambio di proprietà è un'occasione anche per risalire la china da questo punto di vista,dopo anni di figure di cui vergognarsi.Poi se alcuni di voi vorrebbero diventare privi di stile come la Juve liberissimi,io mi dissocio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2017)

Come direbbe Maradona


y lo siguen chupando


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Vabbè, effettivamente adesso che stiamo facendo luce i più scorretti sono stati loro.
> 
> Detto questo, io qui non ho visto nessun utente che ha antipatie verso Fassone ma come tutti hanno lodato il ritorno di Gattuso, secondo me (per sempio) Donnarumma è stato gestito male, in queste settimane.



Sentiamo invece come avresti gestito te la questione Donnarumma

Spiega


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2017)

Ok, hanno avuto i loro dieci minuti di visibilita' e gloria. Ora possono tornare nell'oblio sti falliti


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Sono rimasto molto deluso da alcuni commenti che ho letto. Vi meritavate ancora qualche anno di Galliani e Berlusconi per scrivere certe bestialità



.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Commento più ridicolo non potevi postarlo. Non so se è ridicola la parte sulle vittorie o sulla mezza ufficialità. Pietà..
> E il bello è che lo sai anche tu che hai scritto cavolate, o almeno lo spero perchè ti ritengo un utente intelligente



L'ho già detto tante volte. Dal 13 Aprile, i risultati sportivi del Milan sono stati deludenti (e hanno deluso le mie basse aspettative, perchè la squadra è di cessi e non li hanno comprati loro. Però è innegabile che c'è stato un grande calo di risultati e di prestazioni), e questo è tutto quello che conta. A me non interessa quanti soldi ci sono, e quanti giocatori compreranno. Voglio che il Milan vinca e giochi al massimo delle sue potenzialità, e questo per adesso non è successo.

Su Gattuso, non dò grandi colpe però magari se volevi fare la presentazione già a Maggio si poteva almeno avvisare il Pisa.



goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sentiamo invece come avresti gestito te la questione Donnarumma
> 
> Spiega



L'ho scritto nel topic di Donnarumma. Apprezzo che non vogliano darla vinta a Raiola ma perderlo (soprattutto a zero) non ha senso. Accetterei le loro richieste, poi tra X anni si vedrà.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto tante volte. Dal 13 Aprile, i risultati sportivi del Milan sono stati deludenti (e hanno deluso le mie basse aspettative, perchè la squadra è di cessi e non li hanno comprati loro. Però è innegabile che c'è stato un grande calo di risultati e di prestazioni), e questo è tutto quello che conta. A me non interessa quanti soldi ci sono, e quanti giocatori compreranno. Voglio che il Milan vinca e giochi al massimo delle sue potenzialità, e questo per adesso non è successo.
> 
> Su Gattuso, non dò grandi colpe però magari se volevi fare la presentazione già a Maggio si poteva almeno avvisare il Pisa.
> 
> ...


Continuo a non capire cosa c'entri la nuova proprietà? Questi sono gli stessi che hanno fatto 0 punti con l'Udinese, che hanno pareggiato a Pescara, che hanno perso in casa con la Samp, ecc. ecc. per quanto mi riguarda le colpe sono nulle o quasi sull'andamento delle ultime partite.


----------



## addox (28 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da queste prime reazioni contro Fassone e company possiamo già notare chi tra noi li aspettava al varco.
> E lo dico con amarezza.



.


----------



## IbraCadabra1988 (28 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto tante volte. Dal 13 Aprile, i risultati sportivi del Milan sono stati deludenti (e hanno deluso le mie basse aspettative, perchè la squadra è di cessi e non li hanno comprati loro. Però è innegabile che c'è stato un grande calo di risultati e di prestazioni), e questo è tutto quello che conta. A me non interessa quanti soldi ci sono, e quanti giocatori compreranno. Voglio che il Milan vinca e giochi al massimo delle sue potenzialità, e questo per adesso non è successo.


dare la colpa dei risultati sul campo di una squadra che è stata ereditata alla nuova proprietà è folle.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Maggio 2017)

IbraCadabra1988 ha scritto:


> dare la colpa dei risultati sul campo di una squadra che è stata ereditata alla nuova proprietà è folle.



Non è folle, è malafede


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non è folle, è malafede



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2017)

Trovo singolare come ci siano alcuni che stanno incolpando la nuova società per i risultati deludenti di questa squadra scandalosa messa su tra una mazzetta e l'altra dal maiale calvo di giallo cravattato.
Li invito a fare il tifo per il Genoa, perchè ho letto in giro che alcuni starebbero convincendo Berlusconi a comprare quella squadra, con Galliani in rampa di lancio a braccetto con l'amico Preziosi. Magari si sentono meglio rappresentati da quei signori che ci hanno appena fatto il piacere di levarsi di torno.

Sul tema principale del topic c'è poco da dire, per me questi del Pisa possono pure tornare nel buco da dove provengono.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Maggio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Trovo singolare come ci siano alcuni che stanno incolpando la nuova società per i risultati deludenti di questa squadra scandalosa messa su tra una mazzetta e l'altra dal maiale calvo di giallo cravattato.
> Li invito a fare il tifo per il Genoa, perchè ho letto in giro che alcuni starebbero convincendo Berlusconi a comprare quella squadra, con Galliani in rampa di lancio a braccetto con l'amico Preziosi. Magari si sentono meglio rappresentati da quei signori che ci hanno appena fatto il piacere di levarsi di torno.
> 
> Sul tema principale del topic c'è poco da dire, per me questi del Pisa possono pure tornare nel buco da dove provengono.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non capisco il tuo accanimento verso qualsiasi cosa riguardi il Milan.
> Sia con vecchia che nuova proprietà.
> Tipo se comprassimo Ronaldo e gli dessimo la 10 e tu commenteresti: "Si ma se gli cambi numero non vendiamo le magliette. Società incompentente"
> Ma lo fai apposta? Non ti sto attaccando, vorrei solo capire perchè devi sempre e solo vedere il marcio.
> ...



No, dico solo che essendo una nuova dirigenza potevano evitare questa piccolezza però leggo che si poteva fare


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si, diamine. Il fatto non sussiste. L'ufficialità non c'è stata.
> Musacchio ha fatto le visite mediche ma nessun contratto è stato depositato e il Villarreal non si è lamentato.
> 
> Sono dei poveracci in cerca di fama



Me culpa allora


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si.



Ecco, allora è colpa mia


----------



## JesusHeKnows (29 Maggio 2017)

Che figuraccia sta facendo il Pisa. Solo in Italia si grida allo scandalo per niente...


----------



## Il Genio (29 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Da queste prime reazioni contro Fassone e company possiamo già notare chi tra noi li aspettava al varco.
> E lo dico con amarezza.



Aspetta, il carro è appena partito


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No, dico solo che essendo una nuova dirigenza potevano evitare questa piccolezza però leggo che si poteva fare



A volte bisogna "giocare sporco" (restando entri certi limiti) abbiamo fatto 10 anni gli amiconi di tutti e i risultati si sono visti.
Noi siamo il Milan e un Pisa qualsiasi non doveva neanche permettersi.
Poi abbiamo pure ragione noi, dai


----------

